# Introductory post~



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

I just joined so I figured I would say hello and introduce myself. My name's Chelsey, I'm 23 and live in Chicago with my husband, 4 pigeons, 2 doves and a conure. We just got a fantail for one of our little boys, Peter and I think they're completely paired up. It's so nice to see them in pigey love and we're excited for their eggies soon~ 










This is Nini, our Chinese owl. He's the smallest pigeon I've ever been around. We think he might've been the runt.. and only makes us feel happier that we can give him a happy loving home.










We just got him a girlfriend too. 











Well..
I'm really glad to be here and hopefully make some friends.  Thanks for reading!~


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hello, Chelsey & family, and welcome! Looking forward to pij-pics and pij-stories. Hopefully, you'll not need to post in the Sick & Injured forum.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI Chelsey! Welcome to PT!!

What a great lookin' "family" you have!

We will look forward to updates and future pijie love stories!

    

Shi 
&
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome to PT Chelsey...............now, just so you know, we LOVE pictures, so we'll be expecting one of doves and one of the Conure....... 
We're so glad you joined us. Seems that a lot of our members come here looking for help for injured or sick pigeons and then wind up staying which is fine with us but....... It's nice to have someone join just for the pure pleasure of showing off their babies.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Chelsey and family~ Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Your introduction was very nice, especially the pictures, because we LOVE pictures! Hope to see you posting on the pet pigeon side...with more pigeon/dove pictures and your conure too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chelsey....you said in your post that Nini was the smallest pigeon you had ever been around. Does that mean that you've had pigeons before? Being in Chicago, I sure hope you aren't one of the people who had to get rid of thier birds because of the stupid law they passed there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to PT.
Lovely birds you have there. They are beatiful and look very happy and healthy.
How long have you had them?

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

The Windy City eh??? Welcome to PigeonTalk and to all of the endless friendship possibilities! You will love this place!! And yes, photos are fun! Your birds are just lovely! Thanks for sharing and we look forward to your posts!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Chelsey, those are some beautiful pidgies ya got there  You found the right place to find friends and swap pigeon pics and stories  What type conure do you have? Michelle "Arnieismybaby" and myself both have Nandays.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

hi chelsey,

nice pigeons & welcome to the group. chinese owls are a small breed compared to the other breeds. how big is your cage. are the fantails and the chinese owls kept together?


----------

